# how to force IPv6 autoconf without route



## Chris236 (May 1, 2019)

Hello,

how can I
- force an interface to autoconf/slaac with a given prefix without getting router advertisements
- have an interface do autoconf/slaac based on router advertisement but not accept routes from there
- control which prefix to use if there are more router advertisements in a network

After reading handbooks and man page I am a bit at loss here.  I tried `ifconfig inet6 autoconf`( -> no result) and `ifconfig inet6 accept_rtadv` ( -> picked up 2 prefixes plus default route, but only if there is no static address configured)

How do you use slaac on multihomed hosts?
How to force a mix oif static and dynamic adresses?
Is there a way to simply and directly trigger the creation of a slaac address (preferably in both variants)?
-


----------

